# Confuscious Says



## scottmh59 (Oct 5, 2009)

ConFuSciouS SayS: 

"man who run in front of car get tired" 
"man who run behind car get exhausted" 
"man with one hand in pocket not neccessarily jingling change" 
"To prevent hangover stay drunk!" 
"Passionate kiss like spider's web - soon lead to undoing of fly." 
"Virginity like bubble. One prick - all gone!" 
"Foolish man give wife grand piano. Wise man give wife upright organ." 
"Man who walk thru airport turnstyle sideways going to BANGkok." 
"Man with one chopstick go hungry." 
"Pe*^s put in vacuum cleaner get sucked off." 
"Woman who eat banana get cream in mouth." 
"Man trapped in wh*re house get jerked around." 
"Man who scratches a$$ should not bite fingernails." 
"Man with tool in woman's mouth, not necessarily a dentist." 
"Man who eat many prunes get good run for money." 
"Man with hand in pocket is having a ball." 
"Baseball is wrong. Man with four balls cannot walk!" 
"Panties not best thing on earth, but next to it." 
"Put rooster in freezer to get a stiff cock." 
"Man who pull out too fast leave rubber." 
"A man with his hands in pockets feels foolish, 
but a man with holes in pockets feels nuts." 
"Woman who wear G-string, high on crack!" 
"War doesn't determine who's right. War determines who's left." 
"Wife who put husband in doghouse soon find him in cat house." 
"Man who sleep in cathouse by day, sleep in doghouse by night." 
"Man with hand in bush not necessarily trimming shrubs." 
"Man who fight with wife all day, get no piece at night!" 
"If you park, don't drink, accidents cause people." 
"Man who tell one too many light bulb jokes soon burn out!" 
"It takes many nails to build crib, but one screw to fill it." 
"Man who eat many prunes, sit on toilet many moons." 
"Man who bounce woman on bed spring this spring have offspring next 
spring." 
"Man who drive like hell, bound to get there!" 
"Man who sit on tack get point!" 
"Man who stand on toilet is high on pot!" 
"Man with hole in pocket feel cocky all day!" 
"People who live in plexi-glass houses should not throw abrasive 
cleansers." 
"Man who lives in glass house should change in basement" 
"Boy who go to bed with sexual problem wake up with problem 
in hand" 
"People who make Confucious joke speak bad English." 
"He who fishes in other man's well often catches crabs."


----------



## Jay (Oct 5, 2009)

Just give me that old time sage wisdom from that orientel mind brother! I like it lol


----------



## RedTemplar (Oct 6, 2009)

Woman who fly airplane upside down may have nasty crack up.

Many men smoke, but Fu Man Chu.


----------



## Sirius (Oct 6, 2009)

"Man who stand on toilet is high on pot!" 

That's how I got so stoned!


----------



## JTM (Oct 6, 2009)

lolol


----------



## MGM357 (Oct 10, 2009)

Man who go to bed with a itchy butt wakes up with a stinky finger.


----------



## dhouseholder (Oct 15, 2009)

lol


----------

